# Alvin Pearland CCA Banquet June 16th



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

The Alvin Pearland CCA Chapter is having their Fundraising Banquet this Thursday the 16th at the Pearland Knights of Columbus Hall on Hatfield Rd.

Tickets are $40.00 and include Dinner, Membership, Hat, Adult Beverages...

Doors open at 6 PM


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking forward to it. It will be a great time


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anybody know if is it still $40 if you are a life member, and just re up'd for the star tourny?


----------

